# DVC Website problem



## chrisdu (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone here have problems with login into DVC member website? After typing the user name and password, I received an error message saying they have a problem with the account system. This has now been going on for a few days.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Sep 5, 2016)

chrisdu said:


> Does anyone here have problems with login into DVC member website? After typing the user name and password, I received an error message saying they have a problem with the account system. This has now been going on for a few days.


I logged in for a short time early this evening



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## blondietink (Sep 6, 2016)

The DVC website is notorious for having tech issues.  Try a different browser.  I know that I have to use Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer to get into the website.  So much for hiring all of those foreign tech workers that replaced American workers.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Sep 7, 2016)

blondietink said:


> The DVC website is notorious for having tech issues.  Try a different browser.  I know that I have to use Google Chrome instead of Internet Explorer to get into the website.  So much for hiring all of those foreign tech workers that replaced American workers.


I was able to get into DVC Web, but the link to my dues history does not connect. The good news is the link to buy more points works great!!  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

